# شرح بالصور عن محركات بيركنز رائئئئئئئئئع



## sasadanger (17 مايو 2010)

*كل ما تريد أن تعرفه كمهندس عن *

*Perkins engines*


*




*

*بالشرح والصور *

*ًWORKSHOP MANUALS*
*PRESENTATIONS*

*مش هقدر فعلاً أوصف *
*بس هسيبك أنت تكتشف بنفسك*

*برابط واحد مباشر*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/14885201...s_Engines.html*

*بجد لو عايز تتعلم .. هتتعلم *


*ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء *
​
*



*

*December 1997 marked perhaps the most significant event in Perkins' history when it was announced that Caterpillar had agreed to acquire the company. Caterpillar ownership simply brings the financial strength, technology, manufacturing expertise and scale that provides an even brighter future for Perkins engines and makes it an important part of the world's largest and most successful engine company *

*لمن لا يعلم شركة كاتربيللر إشترت  بيركنز  كما ورد بالنص*

*المصدر: *
*http://www.perkins.com/cda/layout?m=113801&x=7*​


----------



## osilei (3 يوليو 2010)

اللة يحفظك لنا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر اخى الفاضل موضوع هام 

وشكرا على جميع مواضيعك الهامه ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/هيما (10 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## sasadanger (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور هيما على المرور تقبل احترامى


----------



## ch.eng3 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي حلو كتيييييير


----------



## sبدرs (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## speed99a (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ر.م علي (10 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## RACHID.ELECTRICIE (3 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ziadzh (11 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (25 أبريل 2011)

Great show
from a Great Man


----------



## عماد محمدابوالفتوح (30 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad mohammad (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

